# Bepanthen for tattoos



## stone14

anyone used this for there tattoo care just after its been done till it has healed? iv been told its very good


----------



## SHEP6413

its excellent stuff youth!! i use it all the time now, your tattoo will heal with no scabs in around 2-3 days, just make sure you dont put to much on in one go


----------



## chezzer

yes mate i used it for my tatoo on my arm, think i used it 3 times a day, just a small ammount, got told not to use too much as you can actually fade the tattoo and the healing process can take longer. just enough to cover the area layered lightly


----------



## Guest

i used it it was NICE!! lol

it stains white clothes though i found


----------



## stone14

im planning of getting tribal on my chest and down my arm. so ther will be quite alot to cover

so just a thin layer, do u rub it in? or just cover and let soak in?

how often did you guys put it on x3 a day? less or more? or just when it starts to dry out?


----------



## Guest

cant remember what i used.... see if i still got it ....

preparation H ass cream

worked well, stank though... and no it hadnt been previously used on my a$$


----------



## stone14

what is the main purpose of Bepanthen? sumit to do with babies?


----------



## Guest

its like sudacream for babies helps dry skin, rashes etc...

really dont stress it too much just put it on let it soak in.

not too much just a little but leave it wet let it soak in


----------



## stone14

so Bepanthen ans sudacream are the same?


----------



## bigmitch69

Bepanthen is used for nappy rash. Use it morning (after shower obviously) and before bed. Light thin layer. Dettol soap is also good to use when showering, costs about 69p.

Prep H was the [email protected] back in the day but they have changed the ingredients so its no good anymore.

How much do you pay for your tatts? (Rough price per hour)


----------



## Guest

dont know if they are the same....

but.... with my daughter we use sudacream.... if we didn't we wuld use bepanthen.... one or other, so they must be very similar


----------



## stone14

i havne had a price yet, there are 2 tattoo places were i live, but my m8s cousin does them in his house he is a good tattooist he will be the cheapest but i think i will go get prices and then dicide


----------



## stone14

do tattoo prices go by the hour or just by what is done?

iv got pics of what i want


----------



## Guest

usually by the hour i think but it depends, for example i have on tattoo my daughters name on my arm, it was ten pound a letter regardless of time, which was good as i passed out and had a fit, woke up and tried to deck the two ddudes pinning me down while i was fitting lol i didnt have a bloody clue where i was or what was going on.

weirdly enough there was no pain i dont know what triggered me


----------



## Scottswald

stone14 said:


> anyone used this for there tattoo care just after its been done till it has healed? iv been told its very good


yes, just do not apply to much mate


----------



## Iron19

I used Bepanthen. :thumbup1:


----------



## bigmitch69

Both. The tattooist will know how long it'll take to do a tatt (if they're good at what they are doing) they'll work out the price by the time it'll take. Or will charge by the hour if you have lots of filling in to do or somethin. My arms are nearly covered. To have the gaps filled would be hard to price so i get charged by the hour.

I have 4 tattooists and they all specialise in different things so prices vary.


----------



## stone14

how much is a naormal/ reasonable charge per hour??


----------



## gym rat

i got a tat there last week on holiday and all iv used is aloe vera gel, its healed up now with very little scabbing throuhout the week


----------



## furby

I pay £70 an hour for my tattoos mate.

I also tried Bepenthan but didn't get on with it as it made my clothes stick to wear i had applied it.

I have gone back to using Savalon Cream. Don't use the Savalon spray though as it will mess up your tat


----------



## stone14

i heard savalon can fade the tat?


----------



## bigmitch69

Reasonable price is 50quid per hour. I live in a tourist town so when its summer some tattooists charge 80quid an hour. Then drops to 40quid in the winter. I've got friends that tattoo so i get 'mates rates' but only when they're quiet. If i walk in the shop when they're busy i get told to [email protected] off ha ha!

But saying all this, you gotta check out the work/experience/detail/cleaniness of the tattooist. I mean i'd rather pay 100quid an hour for a good clean tattoo that'll last you forever over a 35quid an hour tatt that'll get infected, fade or just looks plain [email protected]!!


----------



## stone14

the bepanten will be ok once soaked in wont it? or was it still sticky?


----------



## stone14

will your tattoos always fade a bit? i want jet black tribal but every tattoo ive sen has faded a bit from the colour it was when it was done???


----------



## furby

I think it all depends how well you look after them but mine tribal over my chest and arm has slightly faded. Try and keep them out of the sun as much as possible and cover them in total sun block if you do take your top off on holiday.

I've never heard of Savalon fading tattoos mate.


----------



## bigmitch69

Black looks AMAZING when its 1st done but when it heals it'll fade a little.How much depends on alot of factors

Quality of ink used

How your body excepts the ink

How well you treat it while healing

The sun can fade them aswell over time

Up close i notice where it faded etc but thats coz its my body and i look at the tattoo in detail. To other people it'll look black.

I have had my tribal just over 10 years, spent 8 summers (4months every summer) living in Greece where it was very sunny. If i compare the my shoulders/back/top of arms to the underneath of my arm (armpit) the fading is TINY, very tiny. Only i would notice it coz i'm staring at it now checking it out ha ha!


----------



## stone14

do you just need to be carful with your tat while its healing? or do you still need all this cream etc after its healed for ever?


----------



## bigmitch69

Tattoos can take up to 2 weeks to heal (scab falling off etc) but a tattoo is a scar so its not PROPERLY heal for a long time after that. Always use suncream, high factor, if going in sun. But don't put it on if its in the first few weeks of healing. Just wear a t-shirt and keep the tattoo covered.

Why not get the tattoo end of the summer then it gives you all the winter for it to heal before it sees the sun?


----------



## JawD

I use this. If you have a baby in the family, dont use their tube of cream, make sure you get a fresh tube (places like Boots sell it) to avoid cross contamination. Wash your tat in warm soapy water, pat dry (dont rub dry), and apply the cream.

You should do this every 4 hours or so. Use it until its healed, usually 10-14 days.

Dont pick or scratch when it gets scabby. Dont swim in the sea/baths until its fully healed and dont sun bathe until its fully healed.

For prices, most tattoo's have a set price. However, big tattoo's are done by the hour. Cover ups can sometimes cost a little more but a good guide price is £50 per hour. Don't look for the cheapest though


----------



## stone14

if you want a jet black tattoo can you get it done again even tho it hasnt faded much, just to make it even blacker? if you no what i mean? i dont wana end up with a navy blue/black tat


----------



## Robsta

Most decent tattooists now stock stuff called tattoo goo, which is designed especially for the healing of tatts.....is awesome stuff and costs about £4 I think...well worth it, and nothing else is needed whatsoever..


----------



## Robsta

I'm in the process of getting my arms re-sleeved. Their nearly 20 years old now and going to get them covered with japanese work, like my backjob..


----------



## sonofwacky

hi bro av got quite a few tattoos.and a always use savalone antiseptic cream. 3 times a day works very well.


----------



## stone14

am just thinking when i go back on cycle i will be using accutane, will this effect my tattoo cause it will dry my skin out? or should i wait till its healed up b4 starting accutane and cycle


----------

